

Cluster Management with Amazon ECS - jhspaybar
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/cluster-management-with-amazon-ecs/

======
wmf
_One of the core principles behind the design of ECS is the separation of the
scheduling logic from the state management. This allows you to use the ECS
schedulers, write your own schedulers, or integrate with third party
schedulers._

OK, but doesn't Mesos provide both state management and scheduling? Does
ECS+Mesos do anything that the Mesos stack alone cannot do?

